# Using an iPAD in Spain



## Phildave (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi All,
Quick question - coming over to our villa for 3 weeks soon (still too young to retire full time!!) and just bought an iPAD in the UK. Over here (UK) just bought a PAYG micro sim card from "Three" for £10.00 and it lasts for 1 month and is loaded with 1GB of data. 

Nearest solution I could find for our visit to Spain was a Maxroam card (Ryanair partner, :boxing but still relatively expensive.

Is there a "no contract", PAYG, loaded with a certain amount of data that I could use for my ipad to access the net.

Thanks


----------



## Julesy (May 12, 2011)

I got a movistar pay as you go sim, went to a computer repair shop and got it cut to a micro sim.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Vodafone do a SIM that works out at 60cents a day for pretty good coverage. I regularly get between 3.5-5 Mbps in a village in the Sierra Nevada. It is throttled back if you exceed 20Mb, but bizzarely it never happens to me and I use it a lot. I also use it as a tethered modem for my lappy when in transit.

You´ll need a passport and proof of address to get one. Whilst it works well, I found the local vodafone shop to be surreal. Took two days to organise it. I had to browse through their system to find the particular tariff as they werent´t clued up on tariffs *and *they set it up wrong and my phone went through 20€ in 24 hours. Even though they admitted they fluffed up, they refused to refund the 20€. Decided to chalk that up to experience and move on.

If memory serves, you have to send a text to a particular number AND get the Vodafone peeps to call their back office peeps to ensure the data is properly setup. Without this, it will all end in tears, lost euros and a few lost hairs.

Despite this nonsense, I´m pretty chuffed with the service. You can simply buy a top up at any Stanko (Tobacconists). They asked for your number and bish bosh, you get a text advising of top up. Very, very simple.

60cents a day is cheaper than a can of fizzy pop, from the fizzy pop shop...


----------

